# Naruto Reborn : The Next Generation



## HirroHatake (May 10, 2011)

Hello. This is a Naruto RP. It takes place after Naruto Shippuden. You do not need my permission to RP!

PLOT: It has been already a year and a half after Konoha has won the Fourth Shinobi World War. Naruto Uzumaki is now the Official 6th Hokage. He is referred to as Lord Uzumaki or Lord Hokage. Madara Uchiha died, but before that married and had a son. Madara named his son by his fake name, Tobi. Tobi Uchiha is now 17 years old. He found an unsettled country and names it the Land of Gravity and founds the Hidden Village Tyragakure, or the Village Hidden in the Darkness. He has started the first Tyragakure generation and is out to seek revenge on Konoha. The Tyragakure Shinobi are proficient in the Dark Release (drains chakra) and space-time ninjutsu. Will Konoha be able to survive through one more threat? 


Current official teams : 

Jounin - Yamato - HirroHatake - Earth, Water, Wood

Chuunin - Kazuma Hano - Canada - Fire, Wind, Scorch, Earth, Lava

Chuunin - Shika Uchiha - Alisdragon - Fire, Lightning, Blaze

Chuunin - Hirro Hatake - HirroHatake - Water, Lightning, Storm, Earth
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Jounin - Sasuke Uchiha - Anyone - Fire, Lightning, Blaze                    

Chuunin - Orion Uchiha - Orion Uchiha  - Fire, Swift

Genin/Chuunin -

Genin/Chuunin -                             

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Lord Hokage - Naruto Uzumaki - Anyone - Wind

Chuunin - Konohamaru Sarutobi - Anyone - None

Jonin - Everyone in the Konoha 12 except Naruto and Sasuke - Anyone - None (Wow, no one except Naruto and Sasuke have elemental natures, however Tenten can use the Bashosen, you can make her use that if you want.)


----------



## HirroHatake (May 11, 2011)

"Water Style : Water Dragon Jutsu!", I said.

"GAH!", the enemy cried as my jutsu hit him directly in the stomach. The criminal who stole a scroll from Konoha was finally taken out by me and my team.

Finally, I thought. We would return to Konoha after 2 days of tracking down this ridiculously weak criminal. All he could do was dodge and throw shuriken and kunai.

"That wasn't much of a challenge", I remarked. 

"You're right. They should have let a team of a Jounin and Genin to do this mission instead.", Yamato-sensei told me. We returned to the village shortly after and turned in our report to Lord Uzumaki. 

"There's another mission I need you take care of. It's a B-Ranked mission. Apparently, a spy from Tyragakure is expected to come soon. Please take care of him," Naruto Uzumaki, the Hokage told us. Yamato-sensei, Kazuma, Shika, and I would finally go on a higher ranked mission, as opposed to the C-Rank mission we just finished, which felt like a D-Ranked mission.

We headed out. We were told they would come from the south, so we headed south, in the direction of the Land of Gravity. 

"Wood Clone Jutsu!" Captain Yamato used the jutsu and sent a clone to search through the woods. Eventually, we found him, and attacked.

"Lightning Blade!" I charged up my father's jutsu and launched at the spy. 

"Shinra Tensei!" the spy used a gravitational jutsu and I was pushed back into a tree.

"What!? That jutsu is a jutsu used by one of the six paths of Pain that Lord Hokage fought many years ago!" Captain Yamato exclaimed.

"Now die..!" Hundreds of clones jumped out of the earth and launched kunai with paper bombs at us.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 11, 2011)

" Fire style:Endan - Fireball" I said.

Her attack burned the clones as the bombs went off. There was only smoke in the air and the smelled of burnt wood cloans on the ground.

"Activate  Sharingan," she looked around to see where the enemy was at the moment as she does  few handseals.

"Lightning Illusion Lightning Flash Pillar." She was wondering where the spy went to and how many are there at the moment as Sharingan pick up everyone in the area. She looked around as there was another person in the area as well.

As a space time jutsu someone came behind her. She kept her cool as she punch the other guy that showed up. It did not faze her as she already know when the guy appeared how to react. 

_"I guessed something could happen if they keep attacking like this. There is only a split second for attack before this other spy who his jutsu to attack us"_ she tought as she was kept on her toes for another attack. She needed to help Hirro as well. she thought he could get up and fight back as she was about another jutsu to find the other guy who was with the spy.


----------



## HirroHatake (May 11, 2011)

While Shika was looking for the spy's partner, Captain Yamato attacked with his wood release. 

"Wood Style : Four Pillar Prison Jutsu!" Yamato trapped the spy.

"Tell us your intentions and why Tyragakure is after Konoha, spy!" Yamato told the spy.

"Your village is the village that killed my leaders father. We will never forgive you!" the spy used a space-time ninjutsu to escape the wooden prison. A white cloud of smoke appeared behind Yamato and Captain Yamato was struck in the back. Bits of wood fell down on the ground.

_"A wood clone?"_, the spy thought. 

Now was my chance. I did the Snake sign and then the Rat sign. The other members of my team immediately rushed back at a safe distance behind me.

A swirl of leaves engulfed the spy. My genjutsu was a success. He fell to the floor and his eyes were blank. 

"I'm prepared to making him tell the truth now, team.", I assured the others. Inside the genjutsu, the spy experienced his village's leader, Tobi Uchiha coming before him and dying. The spy was traumatized and then the rest of the world turned red, similar to Itachi Uchiha's genjutsu. The spy was then pulled onto a wooden board, and his legs and hands were restricted. He then saw hundreds of Hirro's surround him. I took a stick and began to beat the spy.

"Tell us what Tyragakure's intentions are.", I said. The sentence went on and on in a series of unorganized repeats of the sentence. Finally, Shika found the spy's partner just in time to notify Kazuma. 

"Wind Style : Cutting Wind Jutsu!" Kazuma used it and deflected the opposing ninja's Lightning style jutsu, which overpowered the jutsu because of the type advantages. 

"Kazuma, watch out!" Captain Yamato yelled at Kazuma as another opponent came out of the shadows and attacked with a sword.


----------



## Canada (May 12, 2011)

Kazuma just stared at the attacks being fired off, it was his time to at least try and help. 

"Fire style! Exploding flame shot!" He yelled and shot out some flames that exploded on the enemy, "No one messes with me."

His style of shooting out the flames was in perfect fashion, the hand seals were in sync with his movements.


----------



## HirroHatake (May 12, 2011)

Kazuma killed the other partner of the spy. My genjutsu was not able to work on the spy. The spy then opened his tongue, showing a Curse Mark.

"What!? That is the seal that used to be placed on members of the Foundation by Danzo! I thought only Danzo could do such a thing!" Yamato exclaimed. He was in complete shock. 

"Sharingan.. activate! Kazuma, use your Wind Style! He's about to use a Lightning Style jutsu!" The Sharingan let me see the Lightning Styled color he was about to use. Kazuma launched an air blade at the shock of lightning that was sent. The spy was killed.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 12, 2011)

I turned around another person jumped out of the shadows. As my sharpen was still activated, I do a few hand seals to do the blaze release.

"Fire ball blaze release," I said. I release the regular red flames and lightning jutsu to turn the flames black. As the guy got burned to death also some of the trees got burned and also was a flame.

She waited for any other spies came at her or her teammates. "Are there any more sense" I ask? I had a few cuts from the spies but nothing serious, as she started to heal herself.


----------



## HirroHatake (May 12, 2011)

"No," Captain Yamato said, "I don't think there are anymore."

The members of the team give a sigh of relief. This mission was pretty boring as well. I wanted a really good mission, not a lame and easy one like the last two. In fact, we didn't even ever get an A or S ranked mission. I was sure my teammates felt like this too.

When we got to Konoha, we finally got a time to rest. No missions for us! I was so happy. While walking down to Ichiraku Ramen, I heard some men talk about Tyragakure.

"Did you hear!? The son of Madara restarted the Akatsuki!" a tall man in a white shirt said. 

"No way! Well, even if that is true we have Lord Hokage to protect us! He was the one who killed Madara!" another man said. The group of people quickly agreed. After that I just went down to Ichiraku Ramen, I was really hungry!

-Land of Bears, unknown cave-

"Do you think we will be able to accomplish your father's goal, Leader?" a man said. He was in the Akatsuki cloak with brown hair in a spiky fashion. He wore goggles and sandles along with grey gloves. He had the forehead protector of Iwagakure with a slash across the two rock symbols. He had blue eyes.

"Yes.. we must," Tobi Uchiha said. Tobi was wearing his fathers orange mask to remember him by. He only had the Sharingan in both eyes and the Mangekyou Sharingan in one eye. 

"For now, lets cause some trouble in the Leaf Village.. Kurami! Nagasa! Your mission is to head to the Leaf Village. Contact me once you are there.

"Yes, Leader," they said. Kurami was the Iwagakure man. Nagasa was a woman with black hair. She had a Kumogakure forehead protector with a slash. She had a sort of pale skin color and green eyes. They headed out to Konoha.

"Eh? Who are thos-N-No way! T-those are members of t-the A-A-Akatsuki!" one of guards stuttered when he saw Kurami and Nagasa approach them.

"You've eaten too much sugar. Everyone knows the Akatsuki died off years ago!" another guard said.

"Who said they can't come back?" Nagasa asked. She stabbed a kunai into the mans back and he fell. A third guard was hiding a bush when he saw this.

"Please send this to the Hokage," he told a messenger bird. The bird flew off, and the Akatsuki members didn't see it. Kurami killed the other man with a kunai as well. After that, the third guard came in.

"Fire Style : Phoenix Flower Jutsu!" he used the jutsu. Kurami dodged out of the way and it burned the first guard's corpse. 

"We can't have this now, can we?" Kurami said. He killed the man with his sword, piercing him in the heart.


----------



## Canada (May 13, 2011)

Kazuma was sitting on a bench, alone, like he usually was.


----------



## HirroHatake (May 13, 2011)

I felt sad for Kazuma, he was very alone. I could see him sitting on the bench as I was eating my ramen.

More and more Konoha shinobi came to battle Nagasa and Kurami. They all ended up dead. 

"Fire Style : Fireball Jutsu!" a man in a black shirt with the Uchiha crest on the back used it against Nagasa and Kurami. 

"Agh!" Kurami got hit with the fireball but Nagasa got out of the way.

"You're Sasuke Uchiha.." Kurami said. 

"So you've heard of me! Chidori Stream!" Sasuke fired a current of electricity at Nagasa and she was pierced, but not in a vital spot. 

"So this is the power of the Uchiha.." Nagasa remarked. The electric current died off and the wound was recovered.

"What!? How did you do that?" Sasuke asked.

"Wouldn't you love to know? Water Style : Water Dragon Jutsu!" Nagasa fired it at Sasuke and it pointed directly at his heart.


----------



## HirroHatake (May 14, 2011)

"Fire Style : Great Dragon Flame Jutsu!" Orion Uchiha used this jutsu and evaporated the water.

"Thanks, Orion. You saved me!" Sasuke said.

"Hmph. I'll kill you both then," Nagasa replied, "Kurami! Do a collaboration jutsu wit-" Nagasa was stopped in the near end of her sentence.

"Lightning Blade!" I just showed up to stop her.

"That's one down," I said. Nagasa then rotted and another Nagasa came out of the body. The old one fell down on the ground.

"What!?" I was shocked. How could this happen? 

"Earth Style : Earth Dragon Bomb!" Nagasa used an Earth style jutsu this time. 

"Chidori Stream!" Sasuke used the jutsu and stopped the Earth technique in time. 

"Hmph. How troublesome, you're more powerful than anyone I've ever fought, other than the members I had to fight when I joined the Akatsuki," Nagasa complained.

"Earth Style : Earthquake Slam!" Nagasa slammed the ground and the earth was divided into several blocks of earth. I was about to fall down when Captain Yamato came in and saved me using a wood technique to prevent me from falling. He did the same to Orion and Sasuke.

"Are you guys alright?" Captain Yamato asked.

"Yes, I'm alright," Sasuke replied. 

"Summoning Jutsu : Reanimation!" Kurami fully recovered and came out. A coffin rose up from the earth and it opened.. revealing.. 

"The First Kazekage!" Kurami exclaimed.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 14, 2011)

Shika was wakling along Konoha as she felt she did not belong to the Uchiha clan. As she felt so alone at the moment as her past came back to her just memories of pain. At the moment she heard screaming in her ears and some crying at the moment.

"Shika, run before you can they are always after of us, even the veiw of us that had survive" her mom cry out. As a sword past through her heart at the moment.  Dieing on the ground as a mystery person saved her and knocked her out.

"I don't remember that day when all those holes open up telling me who I am or let it go to be a mystery sinced that night when Itachi killed everyone. She heard a fight was going on somewhere near as she looked over saw some of her teammates, her sensai, her uncle  Sasuke and a member from his team Orion. She also saw somebody else as too if was the first Kazekage.

"What the Hell" I said as I got into a fighting stance ready to fight and also what is going on before I attack to help out everyone else to not caused more damage to her allies.


----------



## HirroHatake (May 14, 2011)

"Lava Style : Melting Stream!" The First Kazekage, revived from a forbidden jutsu, used it on all of us. 

"Water Style : Water Dragon Jutsu!" Captain Yamato and I both used this jutsu to stop the lava. 

"Summoning Jutsu : Reanimation!" Kurami used it again, and this time the Second Kazekage came out.

"Wind Style : Vaccum Great Sph- AGH!" The Second Kazekage was about to blow apart the whole place but Orion used his swift release and hit him.

"Take this! And that! As well as that!" Orion kept using his Swift Release and taijutsu and assaulted the Second Kazekage.

"Earth Style : Earth Dragon Bomb!" The First Kazekage used a Earth style jutsu. The only way to stop it was with a Lightning style jutsu, and Sasuke sensei was exhausted.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 14, 2011)

"Lightning Style: Falcon Bomb" as a large felcon was created by lightning as with it speed crashed through the earth jutsu that was created.

I jumped down from my spot that was hiding me to join the group at the moment. She was standing next to Sasuke, She activated her shargian to use her elements as well as she did the handseals.


"Toruneedo Raitoningu - Tornado Lightning" I said to made the lightning to come out my palms to control it to make a tornado aiming it at the first Kazekage hit him with it, open the second jutsu worked on him. She know he know more than one type of element.

I already felt the ground had shift some as she kept herself from sliding downward. "Are okay for the moment till we finish this fight?"

As my red eyes glowed red from the sharingan she already had another plan in my mind to attack and use what jutsu tha would be more usefull than the others at the moment.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 14, 2011)

I watched as a mystery person came out of the woods and trapped both the kazekages in a death seal. She reconize who the person was t the moment it was Sakura.

"You are a ghost, your dead. Why did your soul came back frome the dead" I said a little low then out loud for anyone to hear.

_"Did she came back to tell someone inportant about something very inportant or protect all of us"_ I thought as I got the chills.

She did not deactivated her Shargian in case those other people are going to start another attack at her or her allies. She did not revealed her other eye color at the moment as she was worried and on the edge at the moment with the battle going on. To her she was surprise to see Sakura.


----------



## Canada (May 14, 2011)

Kazuma saw the action going on. 

"Sigh, why would i even try...." Then it hit him, he has to...for his parents, for his brother, for her.

"Yamato, Sasuke, Shika!" Kazuma yelled running into them in the woods, "Sakura? I thought you were dead..." 

Kazuma's eyes started to turn his eyes a blind white, "Back off if she is an enemy i am going to scorch her."


----------



## Orion Uchiha (May 15, 2011)

Orion sighed, realizing that Sakura was somehow back from the dead, although, this didn't make any sense. "What is going on here?" Orion asked, turning to Sasuke, who looked about as confused as he did. "A... ghost? Is that actually a ghost?" At first, he was a bit skeptical. Someone could have obviously been using a Genjutsu on them to distract from what was going on. But, when he tried to dispel the Genjutsu, nothing was happening. This was all too real.

Orion started to take a fighting stance but was confused as what to do to this ghost. Was it actually a friend or was it a foe? "Sasuke-sensei, what should we do? Should we actually take Kazuma's lead and attack her?"


----------



## HirroHatake (May 16, 2011)

"Just die now!" Nagasa exclaimed as she used..

"Earth Style : Planet Splitter!" The earth underneath my team and Team Sasuke split into hundreds of pieces and we were about to fall. We fell into the ground and hit the ground hard. POOF! They were shadow clones!

"What!?" Nagasa exclaimed. All of the real ones of us jumped out of the ground and did a barrage attack on Nagasa. She shed her skin and another one of her came out like the last time.

"What is this!?" Captain Yamato said in complete horror.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 17, 2011)

I thought of what could have happen and I did not have enough knowledge from books. "To me, she uses everyelement that is known. My conclusion that she dies she can't use that element till the next battle, that is only  guess."

I did not know what know what elements she had left she only know this from watching the battle. She rad up on Orochimaru, maybe it was something like his jutsu to escpe from body to body to use it in the users they are in.

"Sensai, would the new Akatsuki members copy of the old members with a whole new twist to the newer members" I asked?"

I kept the rest of my thoughts to myself to see what her sensai and her allies were going to do before countering attack again, I was thinking of a plan not to get killed at the moment.


----------



## HirroHatake (May 17, 2011)

"It might be possible.." Captain Yamato said.

"Many years ago, I was with Lord Hokage along with Hirro's father. We were fighting an Akatsuki member with the ability to use all elements, but only because of a special feature. We might be witnessing it now. His name was Kakuzu," Captain Yamato said.

"Kakuzu was my mentor.." Nagasa replied. "And you killed him! Now I will make you all pay..!" 

"Lightning Style : Fangs of Lightning!" Nagasa used a lightning style jutsu this time and great bolts of lightning were hurled at us. 

As we were dodging the bolts of lightning, I said to my squad,

"Guys, we need to work together to kill them, or else we'll all die, one by one! I have a plan." We all retreated to a nearby rock.

"Look guys, this is the plan. First, I'll come out and strike the female Akatsuki with my Lightning Blade. Then she'll come out of her rotting body again, I bet. Both times she has done this she has went to a different element. We have seen 3 elements so far. Yamato Sensei, please attack her and finish her 4th body. Then Kazuma and Shika, I need you guys to kill the last body. After that, Sasuke and Orion should be able to stop the other one. Let's set this plan into action!"


----------



## Alisdragon (May 17, 2011)

"Let's do this" I said that I was hiding behind a large rock with everyone else at the moment. 

" Kazuma and I will get the last body for sure" I said asshe waited for the bolts of lightning passed by at the moment for her teammate had enough time to get out fast enough before getting strike. Somehow Shika know Hirro could coop with it as it was one of his elements.

"Activate Sharingan" I said. I wanted to keep a close eye on Nagasa and her movements so they could take her out. I sw passed the rock as my Sharingan saw the charka movements of the Akatsuki. I saw what the member could do and ws summiong people or creature, but what was that ghost about Sakura be about or just a s rank trick tht we justsaw I thought as I styed focused.


----------



## Canada (May 17, 2011)

Kazuma started to prepare his scorch release, "Im going to burn her to death!" he yelled and started to glow slightly whiteish.


----------



## HirroHatake (May 17, 2011)

The bolts of lightning coming from Nagasa continued. I jumped out and hurled myself in the direction of them all, while harnessing my Lightning Style to absorb the damage. Once I was done, my speed increased and I leaped to Nagasa.

"Lightning Blade!" I used a super charged Lightning Blade and killed her. Then she rotted again and came out of her body.

"Now, Kazuma, Shika!" I yelled.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 17, 2011)

"Got your back, friend" I said as I jumped out from behind the rock as I did some handseals to do a jutsu to kill Nagasa last body at the moment.

"Great Dragon Blaze Technique" I said. As a black dragon came shooting out of my palms as the dragon shoot black fire balls making it ten more powerful with the lightning combine with the flames to make it more deadly than what it supposed to be at the moment. This powerful jutsu hit the last body of Nagasa before she could attack.

I was getting low on charka and a bit woozy at the moment nd my eyes started to hurt from the sharigan. I thought after a good meal and some rest would do the trick after this battle was over. She styed focus as she waited for her allies to attck the enemy before they strike bck once again.



"


----------



## HirroHatake (May 17, 2011)

"So you made a plan.. but that wasn't my last body!" Nagasa said as her final body came out.

"I must admit.. you Leaf ninja are impressive to corner me to resort to my "last" body.." Nagasa said. I noticed something when she said last.. it didn't sound normal.. perhaps this was not her last body.. we had to watch out.

"Chidori Stream!" Sasuke used his jutsu.

"Fire Style : Fireball Jutsu!" Orion attacked from behind the stream.

"Wind Style : Great Cutting Wind!" Kazuma attacked. The Lightning-Fire-Wind combination was too great for Nagasa and her last body died.. however.. 

"Hehehe!" Nagasa came out of her body once more.

"Earth Style : Earth Dragon Bomb Jutsu!" Kazuma got hit with the earth style jutsu.

"Wind Style : Great Breakthrough!" this jutsu hit Sasuke sensei.

"Fire Style : Great Flame Dragon Jutsu!" this one hit me.

"Water Style : Water Shark Missile Jutsu!" this jutsu hit Shika.

"Lightning Style : Piercing Darkness!" this one hit Captain Yamato.

As I got hit with the jutsu along with my comrades, I thought to myself

"How could she utilize all of them.. and why didn't she hit Sakura? In fact, didn't she die!?"


----------



## Canada (May 17, 2011)

"Scorch release! Surpreme inferno!" Kazuma yelled and started to burn up the skin on Nagasa.

"Im losing power." Kazuma said hitting his knee on the ground, "Kill her now Hiro! "


----------



## HirroHatake (May 18, 2011)

"Right!" I said as I charged up a Storming Blade. Then two of my clones came out of the ground on the left and right of Nagasa.

"Water Style : Water Fang Bullet!" one of my clones used a jutsu and attacked Nagasa.

"Lightning Style : Emotion Wave!" the other one used this jutsu and attacked her. 

"Agh!" Nagasa shrieked as I ran up to her to kill her with the Storming Blade. Then a figure came out from the ground and I killed him instead.. wait.. No.. 

"What is this?!" He was alive.. but pale and deadly but his heart was pounding.

"I have summoned a third dead body!" Kurami said.

"The First Tsuchikage!" Kurami said.

I looked in horror as the Tsuchikage kicked me and I was slammed into a tree.


----------



## Orion Uchiha (May 18, 2011)

"No!" Orion shouted as he watched Hirro fly into the tree behind him. Orion dashed forward, making a hand sign, instantly covering himself in fire. He charged forward, even faster than before as his body formed the flame that had covered his body into the shape of a Phoenix. 

He slammed his fist into the First Tsuchikage's body, however, somehow, he was thrown backward, landing into a tree next to Hirro. "Looks like... it won't be that easy..." Orion said emerging out of the rumble of the tree he was thrown into.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 18, 2011)

"Kazuma or I can could burn or scorch Tsuchikage" I sid as I took out some pills to give me back some charka back in my system before I hit the floor. I handed everyone some if they want to take it now or later.

"Some one needs to find Kurami to destracted him from any attack. For Sakura she is a ghost and they can go through anything at any time" I said.

I nodded I was depending on you was going to attack who and I came up with a combination attack.  Nagasa ws still cover in water from Hirro's lst attack on her. 

"Chidori Current" I said as I charged up the lightning bolts to hit Nagasa as she hits her hard as to watch out to make more current to make my attack even morestronger ws to created a lightning armor around me. As she wnted to do this to get her out of the way for good, did not know this would work but it had to. Hopr her team mates could work to gether to bring the Akatsuki for now as I was thinking to kill her was something to stop the heart.


----------



## Orion Uchiha (May 18, 2011)

Orion jumped to Sasuke's side and helped him stand back up. Both of the Uchiha glared at Nagasa and smirked, knowing, together they could wipe him out. Orion and Sasuke quickly made a few handsigns and they finished at the same time shouting, "Fire Style: Dragon Flame Jutsu!" Both Fire Style users shot enormous flames from their mouths, that quickly headed from them over to Nagasa. The flames were so intense that Nagasa couldn't even defend against it.


----------



## HirroHatake (May 18, 2011)

I looked at Captain Yamato. We both nodded. Captain Yamato and I rushed off avoiding Nagasa and we hit Kurami.

"Wood Style : Wooden Needles!" Yamato said as wooden needles grew out of his hand and hit Kurami. Kurami was distracted and as Captain Yamato and I ran to the woods, he followed us, so Nagasa was easier to kill.

"Storm Style : Field of Lightning!" I used a Storm Style jutsu and hundreds of purple bolts of lightning were crashing around Kurami who was struggling to avoid them.

"Agh!" Kurami yelled as he was hit by one of the bolts. 

"Now, Captain Yamato!" I said.

"Right! Wood Style : Four Pillar Prison Jutsu!" Captain Yamato said as great pillars of wood formed around Kurami and he was trapped in a wooden prison.

"Sharingan activate!" I said. My Sharingan activated and I looked deep into Kurami. He was under my genjutsu now!


----------



## Canada (May 18, 2011)

Kazuma nodded at the sign of the genjustsu, "Ill finish him!" he yelled and then started to burn up the four pillars scorching all that surrounded in it, making sure no one was going to live through it.

Kazuma fell to his knees and his eyes went from white back to a pale green, "Im sorry im all out of power..."


----------



## Alisdragon (May 18, 2011)

As the combination of fire and lightning hitting Nagasa as the lightning stop her heart from her slittling out of her skin. Orion and Sasuke burn her to ashes. The Sharingan disactivted it's self as her eyes turn back to their ornge golden color. I felt weak to my stomache and I feel to the floor.

I took another charka pill as to help me gain my strenght for a little more to get back on my feet to go help the others at the moment. I pukked myself together and walked over to where my temmates were at fighting hit Kurami hoping to see him dead t the moment.

I wanted to past out but I needed to stay awake to see what happens to everyone tht lso anything else could happen to me at the moment. As I sighed as the pill took effect my body to stay awake till the battle was over.


----------



## Canada (May 18, 2011)

Kazuma looked at how they were winning and started to faint slightly, holding his body up by a cracked part of the wood. 

The pill wouldnt help that much but he took it. The power helped him stay awake just for a while til he knew it was all clear.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 18, 2011)

I walked over to wear Kazuma, "you can lean on me till it is clear to go. I don't feel good myself at the moment, we can lean on each other" I said. 

She reach over seeing he was just leaning on a picec of wood and I did not know if he wnted o len on me for support. I stand by him closer to him without disrespecting him for  inja or infering with his personl space. I looked around the battle to see what was going on at the moment with my other allies.


----------



## Canada (May 18, 2011)

Kazuma shook his head, "Thank you but its all ok, just take care of yourself-" he was cut off by some coughing, some blood also exited with it.

In Kazumas releases, if he exerts himself to much he starts to lose control of his body and it will be the death of him one day.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 18, 2011)

"Here let me help you, I know a few basic medicl ninjutsu to help from your internal bleeding. Even though you don't want it but I worry bout you" I said.

I did some handseals as a glowing light spread agross my hands and i touch where Kazuma was hurting at in his body. I was feeling woozy again. My friends were more inportnt to me.

I had nothing to len on t the moment as I lean on Kazuma for a little while till I got my balance, he was right I should take care of myself but I was not a selfess person. I waited for him to sy something for me to stop leaning on him and get it together for the moments sake of staying a live.


----------



## Canada (May 18, 2011)

"Please, dont do this, ive handled it for a while..." Kazuma said and got up and held her, "You just lay back im going to go get us a medical team..." and with that he left the battle field.


----------



## HirroHatake (May 18, 2011)

As Kazuma left the battlefield the scorching stopped and Kurami was unharmed. However I wasn't about to let him live.

"Storming Blade!" I yelled as my hands were engulfed in a purple lightning spark. My Sharingan turned more red and I charged at him. Halfway to Kurami I started to cough. I coughed a lot and some blood came out as well. I was beginning to lose my consciousness and the world around me faded. Before I could eat a pill, I fell to the floor.

"Hirro!" Captain Yamato yelled. _This is not good,_Captain Yamato thought. _To think both Kazuma and Hirro would somehow exit the battle.._

"Now die!" Kurami yelled as he did some handsigns. "Earth Style : Extreme Burial!" he engulfed my body in rock and I was put into rock the shape of a coffin. The coffin slowly started to sink the ground and I was about to go with it.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 18, 2011)

"You die and let go off my friend. I will never let you hurt him." I said as I pierced  Kurami heart while he was destracted by his earth style jutsu on Hirro. 

"Thousand Birds Current" I said as it came out like black lightning through her palms as it strike the heart of Kurami as she smelled smoke as it also burn his flesh. I fainted backwards as I know the guy was dead.

Sensai could unbury Hirro as everything went black for awhile as my body hurt so badly from all the jutsu I already used on the enemy. I just wanted peace for the moment as I heard nothing for awhile.


----------



## Canada (May 18, 2011)

Kazuma soon made it to the medical area. "Please help us...please" he siad and fainted in front of them all.

The blood started to slowly exit through his cut wounds and mouth, he used up to much of his release.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 18, 2011)

The medica team noticed Kazuma fainted on the floor. The doctors pick him up and carried him to the OP to work on him to make sure he lived. The doctor sent out a medical squad to the rea where the battle that was going on was now finished.

The medical team found that some powerful ninjs ere fighting in this battle as They picked up Shika and dug Hirro out of the ground rush them back to the hospital to work on them to mke sure they were not MIA for the next battle they were going accounted in their lives. They walked over to Captain  Yamato and Sasuke medical attention as well to help them back to the medical area.


----------



## Canada (May 18, 2011)

Kazumas body started to react badly to being medically treated, his body started to react by making flames appear arounf his hands like they were bracelets


----------



## Orion Uchiha (May 18, 2011)

Orion sighed, deactivating his Sharingan completely. He fell to the ground on his back, feeling more pain he realized. Sasuke came over to him and smiled at his son and took his hand, shaking it once. Sasuke was extremely proud of his son and Orion was proud of his father.

Sasuke then fell to the ground, overexerting himself much too much from the battle at end. In fact, Orion was in better shape than he was. Orion called over the medical team and they began to treat Sasuke's wounds as well as whatever wounds Orion had.


----------



## HirroHatake (May 19, 2011)

When everyone left the battlefield, something happened.

Nagasa and Kurami's dead bodies started to smoke and in place were two ninja who were killed by them and put in a Reanimation-Transformation jutsu. The REAL Nagasa and Kurami came out.

"So the Leaf Village ninja are something else.." Kurami said.

"You're right.. let's retreat for now and think of a plan to destroy them," Nagasa said.

-LEAF VILLAGE HOSPITAL- 

Hirro lie unconscious in his hospital bed. While he was sleeping and recovering he had a dream.

I couldn't even use my Storming Blade to kill Kurami.. why am I so weak? Well, I guess it shouldn't be too much of a surprise thinking about the massive amounts of chakra Storm Style uses. 

Suddenly I woke up. 

I was breathing heavily..

"So you're awake!" Ino Yamanaka said.

"Yes, thank you, sensei." I said. I walked out of the room and went to the Hokage Building where I found Sakura's ghost.

"Sakura-Sensei, why are you here?" I asked her.

"I came back to tell you something.. the Akatsuki are planning to get Lord Hokage. Tobi Uchiha is already just as strong as Naruto and Naruto won't be able to stop Tobi unless we help him. Here's a book on the Akatsuki I have gathered information on," Sakura explained. After she handed me the book she dissapeared. The book was titled 


BIOGRAPHY OF THE AKATSUKI MEMBERS


Nagasa of the Five Elements - Kinda like a Kakuzu and a Fuka. She has the five elements and one element dies whenever "she" dies.

Kurami of the Dead Stone - The master of the Summoning Jutsu - Reanimation. He has enough chakra to summon the Fourth Hokage, but cannot due to his soul being sealed. He has an Earth nature however. When he cannot use his Reanimation jutsu (Which has never happened in his life other than when he was joining the Akatsuki) he smashes his fist covered with chakra into the ground. A gigantic pillar of earth comes out and from it comes more pillars of earth as flexible as wood. These can be used to attack and to defend. 

Yuuko of the Icy Mist - From Kirigakure, uses the Hidden Mist Jutsu and turns into ice, and while the opponent cannot move, he comes out of the ice and pierces your heart with an icicle. 

Leiko of the Perfect Genjutsu - His clan is said to be ancestors of the Uchiha clan. He has a perfect genjutsu which is achieved by advancing Tsukyomi. This is unbreakable unless Leiko is disturbed while using the genjutsu. 

Hakori the Puppet Smith - He is known to be directly descended from the creator of the Puppetmaster Jutsu. He has a puppet of the First Kazekage, the First Tsuchikage, the first Raikage, the first Mizukage, and tried to get the First Hokage's body but failed. 

Inuko the Living Shadow - He cannot be hit with ninjutsu or taijutsu. Genjutsu is not very effective on him. There are only a few ways to defeat him, and he has killed everyone he has every fought so far in his life (He is 34 years old). He is called the Living Shadow because you cannot see his shadow and the ninjutsu and taijutsu just go right past him.

Anoroi the Demonic Rhino - He is a super offensive weapon. He is a human but can transform into a Rhino, similar to how Kisame Hoshigaki was a shark-like human. 

Bitori the Demonic Bull - Same as Anoroi but a bull instead of a rhino. 

*The rest is smudged from water*


----------



## Canada (May 19, 2011)

Kazuma suddenly awoke from the pain, he was gasping a lot. 

"Where am i? Is everyone ok?" Kazuma yelled.


----------



## HirroHatake (May 19, 2011)

"Thank you, Sakura!" I said. 

_I have to deliver this to Lord Hokage immediately!_ I thought as I flipped through the pages of the book.

I rushed to the Hokage room.

"Lord Hokage!" I yelled.

"I'm the Hokage, don't yell at me!" the Hokage said.

"But.. Sakura!" I said. Naruto had a surprised look on his face. I explained what happened and gave him the book.

"Hmm.. Konohamaru!" Naruto said. Konohamaru was by his side.

"Yes, Brother Naruto?" Konohamaru said.

"Go get Yamato-sensei, Sasuke, Orion, Shika, and Kazuma," Naruto ordered him.

"Yes, Lord Hokage!" he said as he rushed past me to get the shinobi who helped me kill Kurami and Nagasa.

"Hirro. You are to eliminate the Akatsuki in the Land of Fire. There should only be one more pair. Go with Team Yamato and Team Sasuke to stop them," Naruto ordered me.

"Yes sir!" I replied.

While Konohamaru was getting my teammates, I went to train.

"Purafera!" I yelled as great sparks of purple lightning covered my hand. I rushed to the tree and slammed it which caused several other trees behind it to fall. My chakra level decreased significantly after.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Purafera means Plasma Blow in Japanese.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 19, 2011)

I saw my uncle up ahead of me as I looked around the area they were in, as if they were in a feild with a horror looking scarecrow. 

"Nobody in my life controls me nor my destiny, I will not help you to restore your clan." I said.

"I will force you any way I want you too. Remember I am the only family you have" Sasuke said.

"I thought you change, but that would never happen I am still the dog I still am to you." A bunch of crows attacks me as I heard him said something before everything went black again.

"Your love will not be true it would be false and hurtful" Sasuke said. I woke up as a bit shaky in the hospital in a bed that ws nobody was around, I put my hands to my head.

"It was a nightmare, only a nightmare" I said.


----------



## Canada (May 19, 2011)

Kazuma got up, new tattos appeared on his arms, they seemed like they were scorched on. 

"Seems cool, i must go find everyone...make sure they are ok..." He said before his heart started to beat more.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 19, 2011)

I ws still shook up about that nightmared as I styed in the hospital bed. I calmed down some, then I got up to leave the hospital room.

"I needed to find my friends and see what is going on now" I said. I combed out my hair as it was a mess with out looking at a mirror. I ws wondering if I bump into any of my friends t the moment if they were still at the hospital. I looked upward to the sky.

My mind pushed back the scene that played in my mind to the back of my mind to get rid of it. I had  feeling nother day of being a ninja had lready started with out no tpath I took.urning back or no breaks to this life


----------



## Orion Uchiha (May 20, 2011)

Orion's eyes darted open quickly, as he scanned the room he was in. He had actually fainted and he was now in the Konoha Hospital. He saw that bandages covered his entire body, wrapped tightly around his wounds, which were, healing faster than he expected. He saw Sasuke walk into his room and said, "Orion, there are a few people looking for you."

Orion raised an eyebrow at Sasuke and asked, "Looking for me? Who?"

"A couple of your friends. They're searching for you right now." Sasuke said, as he urged Orion to stand to his feet. Orion nodded to his father as Sasuke left, disappearing from the room in a flash. Orion quickly got dressed and headed through the halls of the Kohoha Hospital to look for his friends.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 20, 2011)

I stop at a vending machine to get me a drink my mouth was perched. I decide to sit on a bench to watch my friends pass me sitting here. I sip my drink. I guessed they were looking for her at the moment and decided to sty put than going back to the Uchiha compoumd.

I tied the headband on my arm almost forgetting to put it back on as my brusies and scrtches were healing much faster than normal. I gulp down the rest of the drink, I did not realized that I was that thirsty, or I had a feeling that one of my friends may steal it from me.

I Pulled my kness up to my brests as to hold my stomche as I had several thoughts to so many bad resons. I had my guard up to any one to suprise me from behind as i was in my own thoughts.


----------



## HirroHatake (May 20, 2011)

I started to breathe very heavily. However my Purafera had improved. I didn't use it in the battle with the Akatsuki because by the time I needed it I was badly low in chakra. 

"Hmm.. my Purafera is good but still needs improving," I said sadly.

"I guess I should go back and rest before my chakra stresses out too mu-mm" I said as I was cut off. 

"MMM! MMMNN!" I tried to yell for help but only murmurs came out.

"It's useless," someone said behind me. I looked up to find Kurami and Nagasa! I thought they were dead. I kept trying to scream for help but they took me away. Before I was caught, however, one of the books I was reading fell out of  my pocket. I noticed that and hoped my teammates would come here and find it and then look for me.


----------



## Canada (May 20, 2011)

Kazuma was looking where Hiro had been and saw him being taken away, "Crap..." he said and started to run at them, "You wont catch him!" he yelled and started to do Fire release, fireball jutsu. Hoping to make a racket to gain attention of others. 

The scorch marks on his arms started to glow slightly, it ment he was on a verge of death, each time one disappeared, he would lose that little bit of life. 

And as he used his fire style, one of them started to go away. 1 down, 199 to go.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 20, 2011)

I heard a noise that cught my attention I got off the bench and run into that direction. I saw that Hirro was being taken away and also saw that Kazuma had these weird tattoos on him. I ws wondering what it meant.

"Let him go" I said as I do a few handseals to put the captives into a genjutsu that was powerful to stop them in their tracks. I had a feeling that I sence dread mening we were going to die in some way and it was sooner to her than ever.

I did not had that emotion spread over my face at the moment asI look serious and focus. This ws my job, even though it was going to cost me my life. Itdid not matter anymore because this was my destiny as I did  few more handseals to get ready for my next attack.


----------



## HirroHatake (May 20, 2011)

One of them, Nagasa got hit with the genjutsu as well as the fireball. Kurami had me and kept running. He decided to use a jutsu to slow my friends down.

"Summoning Jutsu : Reanimation!" The First Raikage came out of the casket and attacked.

"Thunder Roar!" he yelled and then a gigantic noise filled the forest. Nagasa got out of her genjutsu while Kazuma and Shika were distracted by the noise.


----------



## Canada (May 20, 2011)

Kazuma got hit but started to get even more glowly, he lost two more scorches and started to use Scorch Release: Extremely Steaming Murder

He killed the First Raikage, burning his body and leaving nothing but dust. 

Kazumas arms started burn slightly, but he kept on chasing, he was not going to lose his friend. Soon the apperance of Kazuma changed. It started to become more like this: 



the black hair came with this new scorch, his jacket burned off and all thats left was the marks on his arms and his t shirt. The pain from it started to force his heart to work more. But he had to do something, if only he knew earth style jutsu like his mother....He gained most of his power from his father but his mother never told him what she used, except earth release. The only releases he had known of were the Scorch release and fire and air....but earth was what he needed


----------



## Alisdragon (May 20, 2011)

I did not lose focus as I kept running to keep up, to me Kazuma looked hoter than ever. But I would never tell him that ever, because we were only friends. I did a few handseals as  paintbrush appeared in my hands. In my other hands  on a sketch book with  fresh page. 

"Art style: nature and souls" I said as my hands move quickly to the pape to shift the ground to make everything on the ground to go crazy or in a powerful earthquake.

I had my ears open to keeping running to keep up s I sketch a picture of something bd happen to  Nagasa and Kurami as she completed this ninjutsu. I had all the charaka I needed to keep drawing bad things to happen or the way I wanted it to happen by using this ninjutsu. I guessed this was my dad's talent, don't know anything about him. I sketch when there was nothing to do or just sad and ready to kill myself.


----------



## HirroHatake (May 20, 2011)

Captain Yamato heard the ruckus and came to the scene.

"Wood Style : Four Pillar Prison Jutsu!" Nagasa was locked in a wooden prison now.

"I'll take care of her. The two of you go get Hirro," he said to Kazuma and Shika. 



"Earth Style : Earth Wall!" Kurami said. A gigantic wall of earth rose up. Kazuma and Shika were unable to get through unless they attacked the wall, which was almost ten feet thick.


----------



## Canada (May 21, 2011)

Kazuma started to climb up the wall at top speed, he was going to get back his friend, the extra fire had helped his speed go up by ten fold. 

"Hiro!!!" Kazuma yelled, "Try and fight her! Were on our way!" 

The more power he used the more the burns started to effect him, his heart was going to give out soon.


----------



## HirroHatake (May 21, 2011)

(It's him, not her, Canada.)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

I couldn't reply to Kazuma's voice but I said "yes" in my mind. I thought of a good way. I couldn't move my body except my arms, very slightly. I slowly moved my arms and bit my thumb. Then I started to write on my other arm. 

"Summoning Jutsu!" I yelled.

"What!?" He shouted. He jumped back as the white puff of smoke appeared. 

"Venetia!" I yelled. A gigantic white moth came out of the puff of smoke. I quickly explained the current event to Venetia. 

"Wind Style : Great Breakthrough!" Venetia yelled. The earth wall broke and Kurami was pushed into the ground.


----------



## Orion Uchiha (May 21, 2011)

Orion, finally arriving on the battle scene, made a few quick hand signs. He covered himself in flames once more and dashed all around the battle, heading straight for Kurami. He made a few more hand signs and created a red Chidori within his hand, submerged in the flames that were surrounding him. He slammed his red lightning infused palm into Kurami, who was lying on the ground. Just as he started to rise up, he saw Kurami was still moving. Kurami started to get up from the ground to take down Orion, however, Sasuke appeared before Kurami, grabbing him by the arm, almost crushing the bones in Kurami's arm.

"Kurami... Come on." Sasuke said, making a stance to begin their battle. "Everyone else clear out! Captain Yamato, get everyone out of here! I can take these two on my own!"


----------



## HirroHatake (May 21, 2011)

"No, teamwork is the key!" Captain Yamato said.

"Wind Style : Great Breakthrough!" Venetia yelled. An even bigger wind blew the field as Kurami was pushed further in the ground and Nagasa was pushed against the wood.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 21, 2011)

I was almost knocked down by the wind as my ninjutsu paint was still in effect to rebound the winds back at the enemy. I heard to leave the battle filed. Even though she did not want to. To me it was foolish to take on higher ranked ninja. 

"Summoning jutsu, fusion mood of the snake" I siad as a white snake appeared as I fused myself with s I pulled out a sword cover in posion, as I was ready to fight.

I sense that my sensai was going to pull me off the battle feild as well. My eyes were shpe like a snake but still had my legs to run as well. Maybe more danger was coming to even escape this one as well, but we had to stand strong as well.


----------



## HirroHatake (May 21, 2011)

"Fire Style : Fireball Jutsu!" Nagasa screamed. The fire burned the wooden prison.

"I'll kill you all with my full power!' she shrieked. Out of her mouth 5 of her bodies came out. Their hair was colored according to which nature she used, but the real one who possessed them all had black hair. 

"Lightning Style : Great Thunderbolt Jutsu!" A gigantic bolt of yellow lightning struck down attacking everyone except Kurami.

"Water Style : Giant Wave!" Holes appeared in the ground and then geysers started to flood the place and make a mini tsunami.

"Fire Style : Omega Fireball Jutsu!" one of them yelled. A gigantic fireball crashed into the water and the whole place started to steam and a great mist covered the area.

"Earth Style : Pole Breakthrough!" Poles made of earth came up from the earth and no one was able to see them and they would bump into them.

"Wind Style : Air Current!" another one yelled. The air currents didn't allow us to go freely wherever we wanted and we kept hitting the poles.

"Water Clone Jutsu!" she yelled. Many clones came out and attacked while the mini tsunami was coming nearer.


----------



## Canada (May 21, 2011)

Kazuma had enough, he bit his thumb, did the summoning jutsu, Scorching Eagle. And then the eagle started to send scorching flames at the many enemies. 

With this his body kept on the burn, but Kazuma wasnt done yet. 

"Fire Release: Fire Tiger Explosion!" He yelled sending out two giant tigers that attached to Nagasa exploding on contact.

"Beast Wave Palm!" he yelled again and send a blade made of wind at the clones. 

"Blade of Wind Hurricane! End this!" Kazuma did the hand signs and kept going on with his attack, he wouldnt let them win this time.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 21, 2011)

I relese all the poionious snakes as they frow into one huge one as I send there posion and lightning attacks to take down the enenmy. I was not going to stop there because I ws mad, as I did the handseals for another powerful jutsu.

"Posion lightning jutsu" I said as green bolts of lightning game crashing down from the sky. If you did not get struck by the lightning you got struck by the scented sweet smell of posion.

I was not going to end it there s well, I wnted these two people to die as I did more hamdseals to greted this jutsu as well as I swllow the sword in my hands as a longer sword went through the battle feild.

That was Sword of Kusanagi: Long Sword of the Heavens I thought as I did a few more handseals to do one more jutsu before I messed up or accidently kill one of my teammates and I did not want that to happen.

"Twin Snakes Mutual Death Technique" I said. I was closed to one of the enemies, did not know which one as snakes cme out of my sleeves to bite the wrists of the enemy, it ws not effect me because I was fused to my summoning t the moment.


----------



## Orion Uchiha (May 21, 2011)

Orion made a few hand signs, covering himself in a burst of red fire shouting, "Fire Style: Phoenix Recreation Jutsu!" Orion hit the ground, causing the ground beneath to the crack and break. The cracks opened up beneath Nagasa and Kurami, sending a giant, burning Phoenix up from the cracks, incinerating them upon contact. 

Sasuke stood there, looking surprised at how powerful all these Shinobi were. He was truly proud of all of them here. And Yamato turned out to be right. Teamwork was the key. "Are they done yet?" Orion asked, regaining his composure from his previous attack.


----------



## HirroHatake (May 22, 2011)

Kurami fell down and hit the floor, which recovered from the water, mist, earth poles, air currents and thunderbolts. He was recovering and got up just as I launched an attack.

"Purafera!" I yelled. I dashed in with the purple plasma sphere in my hand. I went in and stabbed Kurami's heart.

The Purafera made the surrounding area so bright that we all couldn't see. Then the place exploded and I was launched back into a tree, but I killed Kurami.


----------



## Canada (May 22, 2011)

Kazuma hit the ground, he couldnt help the power and let go, 90 scorch chains left on his arms, soon theyll all be gone...

The giant eagle started to burn Nagasa more and more, it wanted to save his boss from more pain.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 22, 2011)

Nagasa was already dead from the burns and the posion that layed on the ground. Shika, looked around as she had burned marks on her as well from the flames. I turn back to human as my snake summioning ws still around as the giant snake. She looked over where her teammates were.

"Kazuma, stay with us, don't die on us." I did a few handseals to pulled off a healing jutsu with the lack of charaka I still had before I passed out as well. The giant snake burry itself into a hole till he was givin my orders to fight at the moment.


----------



## Canada (May 22, 2011)

Kazuma kept coughing up blood, "Stop...please." He said as he started to get up, "Ill..be fine, promise. Take care of yourself."

Kazuma soon got on his Eagle, lets name him  King, and they went up on the air. 

"You alright boss?" King asked

"No my friend, these seals....the more i use them the less i feel the ability to use my jutsu grow weaker, and my life force die along with it. " Kazuma explained 

"Boss...what are you going to do?" King asked his body shaking with sadness. 

"Just going to let time go on, the Akatsuki will be the death of me...but i think i can handle some more." Kazuma smirked, he knew death was close, but he wasnt going to tell anyone.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 22, 2011)

As I wanted to hit Kazuma for being a jerk or I cared too much for him. I felt a trembler from the earth as the giant snake came out I was sitting on Orochi's hed. "What are you going todo about your friend" Oroch ask?

"I don't know, I can handle the  Akatsuki, I can handle some or die by my posion. I thought I die of rape by some powerful ninja guy" I said.

"Never let a guy do that to you, to me it is weak for a girl and a guy, or some of the line is crazy of some only using you" Orochi hissed as he started slithering in a distance. I hold on as I was in my thoughts.

There was nothing else to say as I kept to myself, Orochi, was wondering if they needed to descuss anything else, but enjoyed the quietness of the froests around them.


----------



## HirroHatake (May 23, 2011)

I started to breathe very heavily. Venetia flew down.

"Are you alright, Hirro?" Venetia asked me. 

"Yes, but I need a better way to use the Purafera.. Purafera drains my chakra so much it shortens my lifespan," I replied. I started to raise my hand to scratch my face cause it was itchy, but.. "Ouch!" I said as I moved my hand. 

"I remember the other side effect, Venetia. Purafera shortens my lifespan and it causes great damage to my arm if I make contact with a person," I explained to Venetia. 

"But anyways, good job, Venetia," I said. I did a handsign and Venetia was summoned back to her land.


----------



## HirroHatake (May 24, 2011)

With the two Akatsuki members finally dead, we headed home. We all were breathing heavily and had bruises all over us, however we finally won. We were only one village away from Konoha.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 25, 2011)

To me we never got a break I guessed we were staying in this village for the night as we could rest and get our strenght back up. 

I sighed as let the guys go ahead of me, did not really know how far they were ahead or not I made Orochi go bck to his world. I tool of my clothes at a hot springs to just relaxes at the moment. 

I bit my lip to keep from making any noise as I sank down deeper into the hotsprings. I was holding my breath as I was in my thoughts of what happen in the past couple of days.


----------



## HirroHatake (May 25, 2011)

We had finally reached the village the next morning. We rented some rooms in a hotel. It was a peaceful little village, with some plains surrounding it and two hot springs. The residents were generally peaceful and gave visitors a lot of hospitality. As I rested in my bed, I began to think about everything that has happened.


----------



## Canada (May 25, 2011)

Kazuma went to the hot springs, as he stripped off his clothes he saw all of the marks on him, and how his body was starting to become dark and destroyed. But he only hoped it was some ash on him. Turns out it was, but as he felt his chakra flow it almost seemed like it stopped around his wrists.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 25, 2011)

I sence someone enter the hotspring, I did not noticed if their seperate sides for guys and girls. If there was no fence their at all that means looking at each other bodies. I grab a towle to wrap around my naked body for nobody could see it or nor if her team mates. I would punch my fist in their faces. I was worried about the person as I looked around the steam rising from the hotspring but could not see this perso yet. I sighed as I tried to relaxed but I could not anymore as I layed floating on my back looking up at the ceiling.


----------



## Canada (May 25, 2011)

As Kazuma took off his towel, he saw that more of his body was covered in the marks, each other connected to a pressure point on his body, and yes there was one on his neck and back, he was completely covered now, no way to hide his apperance...

He stepped into the water and dived under, feeling the heat helped him gain back some sense in his morality


----------



## HirroHatake (May 25, 2011)

I felt my arm again. It hurt a lot but it hurt less than right after the Purafera. I took a scroll out of my pack I was carrying with me. The scroll had a seal as well as words going down from right to left. I was told by my father Kakashi that if I was ever in such a corner I was about to die, I was to use this scroll by tracing my blood around the seal. I don't know what would happen, but I'm glad I didn't need it against Kurami and Nagasa.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 26, 2011)

I felt I was peepin at Kazuma personal space as I was peeping at him through a hole in the fence. I started to blush and I felt my cheeks started to burned. I also noticed some werid marks on him . I got a good look of Kazuma being naked before he went into the water. I turn away feeling shy and enbrassed of doing that to a teammate and a friend. I swan deep down to the edge of the hotsprings as my towel slip some as to revealed my breasts and duck down into the water as I gather myself to breath normal again as I shut my eyes to try to relax again.


----------



## Canada (May 26, 2011)

Kazuma felt like he needed to go back to Konoha and go back to his own home...or what was called home...

Soon he bit his thumb and summoned a tiny owl, "Hello Aero," Kazuma said and looked up at his burnt body, "You know what these signs mean?"

"No sir, but ill look into it for you." Aero said and started to dip into the spring himself "After a quick break."


----------



## Alisdragon (May 26, 2011)

I got out of the hotsprings after I had enough time to relax. I got out of the hotspring. I gather my clothes as I had my towel around me. I put on my shoes and walked backed to my roo, to get some sleep to travel back home tommorrow. As my face was bit flushed from looking at naked guys. _"I need to get those images out of head"_ I thought. I layed down on the bed with the towel. I was thinking if the posion would effect me and I die frim it. I looked out the window and the starry night that went with it.


----------



## HirroHatake (May 27, 2011)

Next Morning

"Ah, it's a beautiful day," I said to myself as I opened the curtains of my hotel room. I looked through the sky and saw a bright sun. I put on my white coat with the red blazing trims as I searched for the hotel room key to unlock my door. I finally found it and unlocked, and then left. 

"Hey, I heard there's a fight going on near the general store!" I saw someone say.

"Let's go see then!" his friend said. I had nothing to do so I followed them.

I saw two big men punching and kicking each other as I looked through the crowd.

"Go home to Tyragakure, loser!" the one with black hair said.

"Make me, crybaby!" the other one with brown hair yelled.

They kept insulting eachother and it lead to some swearing and attacking eachother with kunai. In the end, the one with black hair distracted him with a kunai and kicked him into a wall. After that, many people left and went back to their daily life. I thought nothing of it and left, but I didn't hear the part about the defeated one being a Tyragakure ninja. 

However I did hear the ninja snickering and talking to himself. I wondered what that meant, but then again I didn't know he was a Tyragakure ninja. I met up with Sasuke, Orion, and Yamato.

"We should head home," Yamato said. Sasuke, Orion, and I agreed. We had to look for Kazuma and Shika. Yamato went to the hotsprings, Sasuke went around the town, Orion went to the hotel and I went to the outskirts of the village.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 27, 2011)

I awake as I heard a slam to the door to my hotel room as I was cover up in blankets to hide my nudity from  Orion when he enter my room. "You ever knock. "You never answer, we leaving we are leaving in a few minutes" Orion said. I was opening he leave so I could get dressed. "Do you mind leaving the room" I asked? He gave me one of thouse dark looks with his black eyes. I sorta of got the message, I found the towel wrapping it around my body. I slipped out of bed as I gather my clothes. I went to the bathroom to change, guessing that Orion wanted me to leave with him.

I put on my orange top with the straps on my arms as I pulled on my blanck pants that went under my black and orange skirt. I came out of the bathroom as I pulled my black and orange backpack on my back and left with Orion to catch up with everyone else. As Orion and I found  Sasuke  around the town. I guessed we go find the others now as I adajusted my backpack on my back.


----------



## Canada (May 27, 2011)

Kazuma was soon in his own, he found that walking alone shirtless and attacking a tree helped him build up more power. 

Aero the owl was still out with him and was also cooling him off with all the power his wings could use.


----------



## HirroHatake (May 28, 2011)

"Good grief Kazuma, put on some clothes!" I said when I saw him attacking a tree.

"And why are you attacking a tree for no reason?! Have you gone mad!?" I asked him. "But anyways, we're leaving soon. I think that Orion has gotten Shika already, lets meet them at the gate," I explained.


----------



## Canada (May 28, 2011)

Kazuma turned and looked away, "Good to know, and why were you evening looking at me shirtless?" he asked

Aero started to giggle and fly up and disappear in smoke. 

"This tree is strudy enough for me to train on." Kazuma explained and then attacked the vital spot of the tree, making a big crack go up through it.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 28, 2011)

I was waiting at the main gate of this village with Orion and Sasuke. Neigher of them talked much at the time. I put my emotions behind me to put on a tough act. In front of the others than my femine emotions right now about anyone. To me the only thing we will end up doing is going to die. I sighed as Orion looked at me, I looked away from him as we waited for the rest of her friends showed up at the moment.


----------



## HirroHatake (May 28, 2011)

"Because it's orders from Yamato and Sasuke. Now come on, were late." I said to Kazuma. I left to the gate with Kazuma shortly after.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 29, 2011)

I saw Hirro and suddleny appeared. I started blushing as I saw Kazuma with out his shirt and Iturned away to not bother to looked at him.

"So we all here let's get going" I said as I did not looked at my friends at the moment. I shut my emotions away for my frienships with my friends. I waited for the signal to move out already to get back to  Konoha.


----------



## Canada (May 29, 2011)

Kazuma put on his shirt and started to walk forward, "Lets go please, I want to at least get home and not do missions for a while."


----------



## HirroHatake (May 29, 2011)

After some time of walking we reached the Konoha main gate. 

"I'll go report to Lord Hokage for the completion of this mission," Captain Yamato said. The rest of us went to our homes to rest.


"Good Job, Yamato," Lord Hokage said. He took out a pen and wrote "COMPLETE" on the form for the mission. 

"There aren't any missions for now, so your team and Sasuke's team can rest for now," Lord Hokage explained. Yamato was relieved and went to his own house. 


When I got home I rested for a while then went out to Ichiraku Ramen.

"One big bowl of BBQ ramen, please!" I told Ayame, the new manager.

"That's a lot different from what you usually order, and bigger too. Have ya been on a hard mission?" Ayame asked me.

"Yeah," I replied as she gave me the ramen. I devoured it in less than 3 minutes. I was super hungry. I left the money on the counter and went back to my home to get some sleep.


----------



## Canada (May 29, 2011)

Kazuma went home, but as soon as he changed into his new clothes he went off to the Konoha Library and started looking into his family and the marks on himself. 

The more he looked into this subject the darker his history became to him.


----------



## HirroHatake (May 29, 2011)

I came out of the Ichiraku Ramen building and I looked at the gate. 

"What? Orion!" I shouted. I ran to Orion who was with Sasuke and was heading towards the gate.

"What are you doing, Orion?" I asked him.

"Well.. there's no easy way to say this, Hirro. You see. Sasuke-sensei and I are leaving to a different land to see my teammates again. Then that's where we will live for a couple of years as part of our long mission. So, Hirro, goodbye," Orion explained to me. It took me a couple minutes to take all of this information in. I felt sad but we exchanged good-byes and he left.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I made Orion leave in this because on the OOC sign up post for this RP he said he was leaving, so yeah.


----------



## Alisdragon (May 29, 2011)

After I walked home and changed clothes, I went to sleep tired from everything. My emotion was out of wack and I was drain from the mission. I had a werid dream as I woke up after a few hours of sleep. I went down the stairs of the house I shared with the Uchilla's. I went into the kitchen all alone and started to cook something for myself, I should have gone out to eat. I sat on a couch with my feet up with a bowl of dumplings and a cup of tea as I enjoyed my meal. I felt sadden as I was the only one sitting here all alone as the dish I hold fell to the floor cracking the bowl.


----------



## HirroHatake (May 29, 2011)

Land of Lightning, Unknown Island, Unknown Cave

"I can't believe it! A bunch of Konoha brats killed Nagasa and Kurami!" one of the Akatsuki members said.

"Yamato and Sasuke was with them.." Tobi replied. 

"Yuuko, Leiko, I'm assigning you to capture the Five-Tails," Tobi told them.

"Yes, Lord Tobi," Leiko and Yuuko said. They headed out to the Land of Water.



Karuyo was breathing heavily. He couldn't keep up with the mist, even the Five Tails' steam couldn't melt it. Inside of Karuyo, the Five-Tails was talking to him.

"Karuyo, it is certain that we are about to lose," The Five-Tails told him. Karuyo already knew this, and as a result, only kept fighting to stall time.

"Just die!" Leiko said. He came out of the icy mist and stabbed Karuyo right below the heart to avoid a fatal point. He was finally defeated. Leiko and Yuuko then took his body and left back to the Land of Lightning to begin the extraction. 

When they got back, Tobi counted how many tailed beasts they had now.

"Akatsuki now has three tailed beasts : the Five-tails, the Three-tails, and the Seven-tails," Tobi explained. Then while they were doing the extraction, a third eye of the gigantic statue began to open up. Tobi was filled with excitement getting one step closer to fulfilling his father's wish. However there was always one thing bothering him. What about the One-Tails, Eight-tails, and Nine-tails? Gaara was the Kazekage still, Bee was now the Raikage, and Naruto was still the Hokage. It would be tough bringing all three of them down, now that they have control over their tailed beasts. Tobi just hoped for the best.


----------



## HirroHatake (Jun 1, 2011)

Leaf Village, Ichiraku Ramen Bar

"One bowl of ramen, please!" I said to Ayame. 

"One normal bowl of ramen, coming up!" she said. She got some ramen and soup and gave it to me in the bowl. I finished it rather quickly, I was very hungry.

"Delicious, as always!" I told her. I left some money on the counter and went out.  

It has been 3 weeks since a mission. It was good to have a break, though. But I felt in good shape for another mission. Well, it's up to Lord Hokage for the missions. Actually, it is rather the people who assign the missions to the ninja of the Leaf. I headed home to take a rest. Food coma set in..


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 1, 2011)

I felt so alone, I needed to go see one of my friends I have not see them in weeks. There was nobody at the Uchilla compoound, I was wearing a shorter black skirt because of the heat. I went to see Hirro, I snuck into his house notcing he was asleep so I sat on the floor next to his bed. I felt better that I was with someone at the moment then left alone in the darkness at the moment. I hopwfull did not surprised him when he woke up as I sighed as I enter my own thoughts as I looked out the window.


----------



## Canada (Jun 1, 2011)

Kazuma had left on his own, no one would join him on his own personal training, it was as if a voice in his head said to go to the middle of the woods and burn it all to the ground. 

Well he lef tto the woods but didnt burn anything. Well it wasnt until he knew that the voice ment to burn everything and then dose them with his tears. 

His inner voice was right, he needed to cry. He read in an old book that scorch blooded people would be marked if they were pure breeds, and once they disappeared those users would first lose their jutsu after one side was gone, and then die


----------



## HirroHatake (Jun 3, 2011)

I had a dream while I was in a food coma.

-Hirro's Dream-

"Yes.. that's right, RUN! RUN LIKE THE COWARDS YOU ARE! AHAHAHA!" a powerful man in a mask said. The mask was orange and swirled into a hole showing the right eye.

The man had burned down all of the Hidden Rock, Sand, Mist and Cloud. Now he was burning down the Leaf Village as people were running and no one could even touch him. 

"DIE!" he shouted and pointed a bolt of lightning straight at me, and then I woke up.

"Shika, what are you doing here?" I asked her.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 3, 2011)

"I felt so alone, I just needed to see a friend or I just bug the crap out of ou" I said as I was sitting comfortable on the ground with my legs crossed. 

"So what is uo with you" I asked as I tried to smiled but that did not happen? I looked at Hirro as my eyes went from the window to his face. As she felt everyone left her there was only darkness to her at the moment. She waited for Hirro's answer as she looked back out the window as she was deep in her own thoughts.


----------



## HirroHatake (Jun 4, 2011)

Uhh.. what the.. that was random ^^^ at the... Nevermind.. back to RP

"Well not much, just bored from having no missions," I replied.


----------



## HirroHatake (Jun 8, 2011)

I told Shika to go out as I left the house.

Meanwhile, at the Konoha Gate, something happened.

"Agh!" a Chuunin fell on the ground with a stab in his arms and legs with 5 other  Chuunin guarding the gate.

"So weak," a man in a brown flak jacket said. His headband had two rocks with one overlapping the other one. 

"End of the line," Konohamaru, now grown up, said.

"Shadow Clone Jutsu!" he said and formed a Rasengan the same way Lord Hokage did. He attacked the Iwagakure Chuunin and he fell to the floor.

"We must report this to Lord Hokage," one of the chuunin with Konohamaru said. He went in the direction of the Hokage office. Meanwhile, forty-seven Iwagakure ninja were closing in on the Leaf.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 8, 2011)

"So were our we heading to" I ask as I walked beside Hirro? I started to hum a song as I was a bit happy a the moment as I was trying to get rid of the blues. I stopped humming as I got a bad feeling about something. I looked around feeling parniod.


----------



## Canada (Jun 8, 2011)

Somehow Kazuma was in the said area where all the ninja were coming, the burn marks on his arms started to disappear more, but he never cared anymore. 

"Im ready." He said bringing out his kunai and summoning Aero and his other animals, Jungle the Fox, Moe the Otter, Braviary the Egale and Nao the Deer. 

"Ready!" All of them said.


----------



## HirroHatake (Jun 8, 2011)

"I don't know.. I guess the Hokage Building," I replied. The two of us headed towards the Hokage Building.

"What's up with all the ninja on the roofs running towards the gate?" I asked.

While I was thinking up an answer for that question, I had a really bad feeling in my stomach. I didn't have a stomachache but it hurt so much. Shika and I walked into Yamato.

"Captain Yamato, why is everyone running towards the Konoha Gate?" I asked.

"Didn't you hear? Rock Village shinobi are invading!" he said.

"What?!" I yelled. Me, Shika, and Yamato ran towards the gate to help.


----------



## Canada (Jun 8, 2011)

Kazuma cut off the men with a giant gate full of his animals and elements

"Im sorry but it seems you have messed with the wrong Shinobi today." He said and started to use Fireball Jutsu. 

Aero used Wind style attacks

Otter joined in on the wind and added a hint of water style 

Braivary used wind and fire with his wings. 

Jungle used higher up fire techs

Nao used earth style techs to make a giant dome over the men and them


----------



## HirroHatake (Jun 10, 2011)

While all the commotion was in the Main Gate, which was in the north, the South Gate was attacked by two gigantic scorpions. About fifty Leaf ninja headed towards the scorpions but they were bigger than even Orochimaru's snakes. They killed the ninja quickly.


----------



## Canada (Jun 10, 2011)

Kazuma was done with the ninja, he killed every last one of them. And then allowed Braivary the Eagle to stay behind whil he left ot the other gates to take on the scorpions. 

"Nao!" He yelled. 

"Sir yes sir!" Nao said and then made ruptures in the earth and started to move them all up to the first scorpion, 

All at once they started to make their jutsus come out and make the scorpions burn freeze and get shattered by wind and earth


----------



## HirroHatake (Jun 10, 2011)

Guys, in the RP I've decided to let you guys add one more element to make more combination and collaboration skills. If you want to get one more, just tell me on my page. My new one will be Earth Style.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

The first scorpion had been taken down by Kazuma, but at the East and West gates two scorpions each also appeared. I told Shika to go to the West gate while I left to the East gate.

"Aghh!" a few ninja screamed as they were crushed by the scorpion.

"This is unforgivable! It's time to test what I've been learning from Captain Yamato. Earth Style : Earth Dragon Bomb!" I yelled as I made three handsigns to make it. The jutsu hit the scorpion and it fell down on top of the other scorpion.

"Time to finish this! Lightning Style : Sixteen Pillar Trap!" I said as sixteen pillars of earth came out of the ground and covered both scorpions. Then electricity destroyed the scorpions inside the trap as I saw some Rock ninja enter the Leaf.


----------



## Canada (Jun 10, 2011)

Ill just say it here, Earth, makes Lava release.. 
-------------------------------------------

Kazuma soon started to burn up more, "Im done with all of these things!" he screamed and then used all twelve hand signs and then brought up lava from the ground. 

"Boss..." nao said, "your marks are going away."

"I know," Kazuma said, "Im ready for this.... AHHHHHHHH!" he yelled and brought up lava to hit the western gate and the other gates slgihtly, he fell to his knees, his summons helped him up and got him down on the ground.


----------



## HirroHatake (Jun 13, 2011)

I watched in fascination as I saw Kazuma fill the gate with lava. 

"No, I have to keep defending the village!" I yelled as I jumped down in front of seven Rock ninja. 

"Are you kidding me? You're just a little kid! How can you beat the seven of us?!" one of the men in front of me said. All seven Rock Ninja started to laugh furiously.

"I'll teach you not to underestimate the Leaf.. not even the kids!" I said.

"Storm Style : Wild Bolt!" I yelled as I made three handsigns. Purple electricity came out of my hands and hit all seven of them in a chain of lightning. They fell to the floor quickly.

I started to breath a bit more harder, storm style takes a lot of chakra and drains me a bit.


----------



## Canada (Jun 13, 2011)

Kazuma shook his head, "You need more time to practice." 

He kept bringing up the lava and burned down the ninja and their scorpions.

"If I dont get a cup of tea out of this im going to burn this village down."


----------



## Dream Eater (Jun 13, 2011)

Can I still Join for Sasuke's team?


----------



## HirroHatake (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes.  I can make amendments in the story but ask this in the OOC part, not the real RPing part.


----------



## HirroHatake (Jun 16, 2011)

"Why is the Rock Village doing this to us!?" Lord Hokage asked himself. He was looking at the chaos from his window.

About 400 Leaf Shinobi died already while 300 Rock Shinobi died. The Rock Shinobi number decreased a lot because only 700 came. However reinforcements were arriving.

"Earth Style : Earth Dragon Bombs!" one of the Rock shinobi attacked Konohamaru. He was about to get hit and severely injured, however Lord Hokage stepped in and used a wind styled jutsu to blow the bombs back.

"Are you okay, Konohamaru?" Lord Hokage asked him.

"Yeah, thanks Naruto!" he replied.


----------



## HirroHatake (Jun 19, 2011)

Sunagakure, 2:34 PM, Tuesday, Kazekage Office

"The Leaf was attacked by the Rock?!" The Kazekage, Gaara, shouted.

"Actually, they are still being invaded," his sister, Temari, informed him.

"Send 600 of our best jounin and chuunin there immediately!" He responded.

"Yes sir," Temari as well as her older brother, Kankuro said.

Konohagakure, 2:37 PM, Tuesday, Main Gate

"Fire Style : Fireball Jutsu!" one of the Jounin said.

"Earth Style : Mud Dragon Bombs!" another Jounin said. The one using fire was a Konoha jounin while the one using earth was an Iwa jounin. It represented the Leaf being invaded by the Rock, because the mud dragon bombs were begining to overpower the fire.


----------



## HirroHatake (Jun 30, 2011)

Is this forum dead now? :/


----------



## Furubodiburo (Oct 18, 2011)

May I partake..?
I'll contribute routinely.


----------



## Spock (Jan 15, 2012)

I wanna try this out.


----------

